# Quikrete Pool filter sand?



## cseals

Just cleaned this sand and it is very red/brown color. Has anyone used it in there tank? Any pics? I am afraid to put it in my 75 gallon without seeing it somewhere else. The PFS I have seen on here is always white.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

My is not that brand and looked like regular sand before I put it in the tank. The tank lightened it up a bunch but it is still beige and I like it a lot. It looks very natural. Put your light over top and see what it looks like before putting it in the tank.


----------



## BullyBuddies

I agree with razor that that once in the tank it lightens up a bit. I have the quickrete pfs in one of my tanks and it is not white, but looks white in photos. Mine is not red, just looks like regular sand to me. It is a beige color with various shaded granules dispersed throughout, very natural. I think it looks much better than the white aragonite in my other tank, but my wife disagrees.


----------



## fmueller

The reason I recommend pool filter sand is not the color, but the perfect grain size, and the fact that it's supposed to go in people's pools. If that stuff leached anything into the water, the manufacturer could be in deep trouble. Nobody sane would risk that, and I am sure they have adequate quality control in place.

As it happens, for aquarium purposes we also prefer sand that doesn't leach stuff into the water, so it makes sense to buy sand that has been tested in that regard, even if the test was done for reasons other than aquarium use.

If you like the color, I wouldn't hesitate to use the red sand in a tank. I have seen quite a few questions on this forum from people wondering where they could buy PFS in colors other than white. Maybe you could start a mail-order business :lol:


----------



## cseals

I went ahead and used it. It looks pretty good. Nice natural color, it also has larger grains. I am pretty sure I could vaccum it. Ill post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

cseals said:


> I went ahead and used it. It looks pretty good. Nice natural color, it also has larger grains. I am pretty sure I could vaccum it. Ill post pics as soon as I can.


I am interested to see it under your lights...


----------



## BullyBuddies

I think it is easier to vaccuum than gravel, the tutorial in the library is a good watch.


----------



## cseals

13razorbackfan said:


> cseals said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and used it. It looks pretty good. Nice natural color, it also has larger grains. I am pretty sure I could vaccum it. Ill post pics as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested to see it under your lights...
Click to expand...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Is your light really that yellow or is it the sand making it look this way?


----------



## cseals

No i think it is the picture. The sand does make it look a little yellow. The bulb is a coral fluorescent bulb. I need a new lamp. This was a saltwater tank in its prior life.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

The sand looks brownish yellow to me. How does it look in person? More of a beige color?


----------



## jrl2112

This is Quikrete PFS in my 75. I was concerned it was to redish brown when I bought it . Once it was in the aquarium it looks natural to me and is a light tan.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Yeah....that looks really good. I am sure that is what the OP's looks like as well.


----------



## biglove

I have Quikcrete PFS in my tank...not yellow at all?


----------

